
FLI: A new way to use Numpy For Schemer - chclock
FLI: Chez Scheme&#x27;s Forign Library Interface<p>A binary interface let Scheme use Python, Lua, Ruby etc&#x27;s Library.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;guenchi&#x2F;FLI
======
chclock
[https://github.com/guenchi/FLI](https://github.com/guenchi/FLI)

